# Chẳng mấy chốc bạn sẽ vứt ngay cặp kính cận nhờ áp dụng những cách giúp tăng cường thị lực này



## nusy (13/5/18)

*Thường xuyên duy trì những thói quen có lợi này là cách hiệu quả nhất giúp giảm độ dày “đít chai” và tăng cường thị lực dành cho hội cận thị.*

Bạn đã quá mệt mỏi với những chiếc kính dày cộm và những bất tiện trong cuộc sống hàng ngày khi phải thường xuyên phải mang theo cặp “đít chai”. Đừng quá lo lắng, hãy duy trì những thói quen dưới đây để ngăn ngừa tình trạng tăng độ, đồng thời giúp giảm độ cận an toàn và hiệu quả.

*Những cách giúp tăng cường thị lực:*

*Tăng cường những thực phẩm giàu vitamin A*
Để bảo vệ đôi mắt cũng như giúp tăng cường thị lực, bạn hãy bổ sung ngay những thực phẩm giàu vitamin A như cà rốt, cá hồi, rau lá xanh… vào thực đơn hàng ngày.

Chúng đều có tác dụng tăng cường thị lực và bảo vệ mắt khỏi các tác nhân gây hại như tia cực tím từ ánh nắng mặt trời.

_

_
_Thường xuyên ăn cà rốt sẽ giúp bảo vệ đôi mắt - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Tập thể dục cho mắt*
Cũng giống như cơ thể, mắt luôn cần được nghỉ ngơi khi làm việc quá sức. Nếu thường xuyên phải làm việc với máy tính, cứ cách 1-2 giờ bạn nên để mắt thư giãn bằng cách thực hiện những động tác mát xa đơn giản. Những bài tập dưới đây không chỉ giúp mắt sáng hơn mà còn có tác dụng giảm nhức mỏi mắt hiệu quả.

_Bài tập 1:_ Bạn dùng hai bàn tay xoa mạnh vào nhau để làm ấm. Sau đó dùng lòng àn tay ấm úp lên vùng mắt, xoa nhẹ nhàng khoảng 5 phút. Thực hiện liên tục như vậy cho đến khi mắt đỡ nhức mỏi.

_

_
_Hãy dành vài phút để giúp mắt thư giãn sau 1-2 giờ làm việc liên tục - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
_Bài tập 2:_ Bạn ngồi thư giãn trên ghế, nhắm mắt lại khoảng 4-5 giây rồi thả lỏng cơ thể, mở mắt ra, giữ nguyên 4-5 giây, rồi lại nhắm mắt tiếp. Thực hiện động tác này liên tục trong 3-5 phút sẽ giúp đôi mắt giảm căng thẳng và tăng cường thị lực.

_Bài tập 3:_ Nhắm mắt lại thư giãn rồi đảo tròng mắt về các phía theo chiều kim đồng hồ khoảng 1 phút, sau đó đảo ngược lại. Lặp lại liên tục động tác này trong vài phút.

*Không nên đeo kính quá thường xuyên*
Để hạn chế sự điều tiết của mắt, bạn không cần phải đeo kính thường xuyên nếu cận dưới 0,75 độ. Trong trường hợp độ cận là khoảng 1- 2 độ thì chỉ nên đeo khi cần nhìn xa.

Thỉnh thoảng trong khi làm việc, bạn nên tháo mắt kính để mắt được thư giãn. Đeo kính liên tục cả ngày sẽ khiến mắt chúng ta phải lệ thuộc vào kính.

_

_
_Hạn chế đeo kính quá thường xuyên - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
*Chỉ dùng đồ điện tử trong điều kiện ánh sáng đủ*
Việc thường xuyên dùng các thiết bị điện tử trong điều kiện thiếu sáng có thể khiến mắt tăng độ nhanh chóng. Chính vì vậy, bạn nên hạn chế sử dụng chúng khi không thực sự cần thiết  để bảo vệ đôi mắt. Đặc biệt, chỉ nên dùng những thiết bị này trong điều kiện ánh sáng đủ, không nên dùng trong bóng tối hay nơi thiếu sáng sẽ khiến mắt mỏi mệt và yếu dần đi.

Trên đây là những cách giúp tăng cường thị lực dành cho hội cận thị, bạn cần lưu ý để bảo vệ đôi mắt mỗi ngày.

_Nguồn: Đông Anh (Tổng Hợp)_


----------

